# lesions..scar tissue?



## sallyankate (May 17, 2003)

Hi all...first time here.I am trying to find out the best way to help my friend who I have just found out has IBS.I have found some very valuable information here..thank you all *so* much.But cannot find anything about what she told me her surgeon found...which are lesions that wrap around her intestines pinning them to the back wall of the bowel.(my understanding of what she told me.)He described it like film or plastic wrap.Does anyone here know anything about this at all?Thanking you in advance....Sally.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Sounds like Endometriosis, not IBS related. But her doctor would have performed a laperoscopy and lasered them off when he found them.Wes


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Sometimes you can get lesions after having other surgery's. Say...a tubal, gallbladder surg, hysterctomy etc. The lesions can cause a lot of pain and can be clipped but will likely come back at some point. Atleast that is what I have been told.Jleigh


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Not every dr will laser those off when he sees them.My poor mom had a lap and the gyn just looked and saw the endo but didn't do anything about it. Then he recommended a hysterectomy, because well you don't need that uterus anymore anyhow, right?







That was the last time she saw that guy. She had a lap, including lasering, with her new dr. it's hard to believe the first guy didn't do a darn thing about the endo while he was in there, but he didn't


----------



## sallyankate (May 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your replies.There is no endometriosis there.She's had a laproscopy and the lesions are the result of a ruptured ovary (might be an ovarian cyst).Her symptoms come and go on a regular basis..which leads me to believe there may be something specific triggering off the attacks.I have read up on all the available tests...most seem to deal with abnormal functioning during theactual cycle of intake and elimination.The attacks are always worse 10 days before menstruation.I am of an "ectomy" mind..just remove the offending organs!At 44 they are on the way to becoming defunct anyway!Yet I have read here that this isn't a very sucessful soultion.One positive outcome from reading here, she no longer feels so isolated which is a comfort.*warm smile*Any other input would be so very gratefully received.And..thank you so much for your kind replies.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Is it possible that you are describing adhesions? The filmy, saran wrap description is basically how adhesions look, and the fact that the doctor said that they may be wrapped around the intestines and pinning them to the abdominal wall all sounds suspiciously like adhesions to me. Especially when you mentioned possible ovarian cyst rupture - very classic for adhesion formation.If you want to learn more about them there are many web sites that are devoted to this. Search under "adhesions" or "pelvic adhesions" in google.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I was told by two female gyns, a few years ago, that my problem is scar tissue from having c-sections. On dr wanted to do lapro and other dr didn't because she said it would only cause more scar tissue. When the colon expands due to constipated it (I guess) is touching scar tissue and causing contractions (like labor pain!) If I avoid constipation, I seem to do ok.


----------

